# Ubuntu Server als homeserver(Druck-, email-, Fileserver und film/Musik streamen)



## 8ykrid (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir gerne einen Ubuntu Server als homeserver(Druck-, email-, Fileserver und film/Musik streamen) einrichten.*

Einen Zugriff vom Internet auf den server habe ich in naher Zukunft vor. Da möchte ich aber nur auf einen Teil der Daten zugreifen können. Auch muss ich mich mit der Absicherung noch vertrauter machen.*

Erste Erfahrungen mit Ubuntu habe ich gesammelt mit meinem htpc.*

*Zur Hardware:*
Mainboard asrock d1800m mit 2gb RAM. Werde noch eine SATA-Erweiterungskarte draufmachen

Mehrere HDD's mit 1-4 tb. Bisher sind es 4 Platten.

Umgebung die der Server bedienen soll: Workstation mit win7 pro. Den htpc. 2 handys und ein Laptop mit 8.1. Plus Gast. Drucker.

Das Backup soll auf die synologie diskstation gepackt werden und wöchentlich über gbit lan aktualisiert werden. Wenn nötig öfters. Allerdings fallen hier maximal 2tb an Daten an. Nur wichtige.

An *Netzwerkhardware *vorhanden ist:

billiger switch (unmanaged)
unitymedia Router (mit dem gehe ich ins Netz)
Fritzbox7390 (liegt ungenutzt im Schrank)

So...das wäre die Auflistung was ich vor habe und was an Hardware vorhanden ist.

*Fragen:*

Installation eines Linux-Home-Server

Ist diese Anleitung empfehlenswert?*

Ist die oben beschrieben Hardware leistungsmässig ausreichend für den beschriebenen Anwendungsfall?*

Was sagt ihr zu dem Vorhaben?

Was sollte ich beachten?

Eine Bitte zum Schluss. Bin Anfänger in Sachen Unix. Wer keinen Bock hat auch dumme Fragen zu beantworten soll bitte fernbleiben. Ich brauche Hilfestellungen. Google kann ich auch bedienen. Ich muss nur wissen nach was ich suchen muss

Allen anderen Danke ich schon im voraus für ihre Mühen.

Sry für die etwas schwache Rechtschreibung. Ist mit dem Handy getippt. Manchmal spinnt die Autokorrektur.


----------



## Cebion (29. Oktober 2014)

Du musst auf jedenfall schauen, ob du richtiges Dual-Stack bei UM hast. Weiß nicht ob IPv6 problemlos mit DynDNS funktioniert.

Zu der Hardware hast du leider nicht geschrieben was du für einen Prozessor hast.
Also für einen File- und Druckserver schickt das locker.
Um Performance zu sparen würde ich das Ubuntu ohne Gui installieren. Sehr leicht wäre z.B. auch ein OpenSuse.

Wenn du auch noch einen Mailserver drauflaufen haben willst kann das vorhaben eng werden.
Du hast keinen Link zu einer Anleitung geposted.

Es gibt echt gute und auch einfache Anleitungen im Netz mit denen sich sowas leicht umsetzen lässt.


----------



## 8ykrid (29. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

danke für dein Antwort.

hier der link:
Installation eines Linux-Home-Server

mainboard hat eine BGA Prozzi. Klick


----------



## Jimini (29. Oktober 2014)

8ykrid schrieb:


> Ist diese Anleitung empfehlenswert?*


Welche Anleitung meinst du?


> Ist die oben beschrieben Hardware leistungsmässig ausreichend für den beschriebenen Anwendungsfall?*


Ja. Gigabit-Ethernet wirst du damit natürlich nicht auslasten können, aber für den Privatgebrauch reicht es allemal.
Schau aber, ob der von dir verwendete Drucker auch gut mit Linux zusammenarbeitet. Erfahrungsgemäß ist der Linux-Support nicht bei allen Herstellern gleich gut.


> Was sagt ihr zu dem Vorhaben?*


Die Frage verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, daher überspringe ich sie mal.


> Was sollte ich beachten?*


Da du schreibst, dass du Anfänger bist, gebe ich dir folgendes mit auf den Weg:
1. Nimm dir Zeit. Setze dich an einem ruhigen Abend an das System, wenn du nichts anderes vorhast. Lege dir Notizzettel und einen Stift bereit - es ist immer sinnvoll, sich Dinge zu notieren, um welche man sich später kümmern möchte.
2. Versuche, so viel wie möglich mit der Konsole / dem Terminal zu arbeiten. Entsprechende Kenntnisse können später sehr viel Stress und Nerven sparen helfen, zudem kannst du die Kiste dann "headless" (also ohne Eingabegeräte und Monitor) betreiben. Zudem kannst du mit Ubuntu Server auf eine grafische Oberfläche und somit auf viele zusätzliche Pakete verzichten.
3. Mache dir eine ToDo-Liste. So kannst du strukturiert vorgehen und verringerst die Wahrscheinlichkeit, etwas zu vergessen.
4. Freunde dich mit dem Gedanken an, dass du nicht alles auf Anhieb hinbekommen wirst. Während CUPS (Druckserver) und Samba (Fileserver) dank des hervorragenden Ubuntu-Wikis meist schnell eingerichtet sind, ist ein Mailserver eine ungleich größere Aufgabe. Hier hängt es vor allem auch davon ab, was der Mailserver genau machen soll.
5. Wenn du mal nicht weiterkommst und hier nachfragst, gehe nach folgendem Schema vor: Was genau ist passiert? Was hätte eigentlich passieren sollen? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen (wenn ja, so detailliert wie möglich posten)? Kannst du das Problem reproduzieren?

Ich rate dir zudem, dir Gedanken über Datensicherheit und Datenverfügbarkeit zu machen - hierzu kannst du einen Blick in "Server konzipieren" in meiner Signatur werfen.
Ebenfalls kannst du nochmal beschreiben, was / wie das System genau streamen soll; geht es dir vielleicht ausschließlich darum, Dateien zur Verfügung zu stellen und diese dann auf den Clients wiederzugeben?

Nachtrag zur von dir geposteten Anleitung: da ist viel Kram drin, den du nicht brauchst. Grafische Oberfläche, DNS-Server, DHPC-Server etc. - brauchst du (erstmal) nicht. Zudem verleitet die Anleitung dazu, Befehle blind abzutippen, was nicht immer zum erwünschten Ergebnis führt. Ferner bevorzuge ich als IMAP-Server Dovecot gegenüber Courier - aber das ist irgendwo auch Geschmackssache.

MfG Jimini


----------



## 8ykrid (29. Oktober 2014)

Cebion schrieb:


> 1....ob du richtiges Dual-Stack bei UM hast....
> 
> 2 ... was du für einen Prozessor hast....
> 
> ...


 
zu 1. will die Um Box eh nur noch als Netzzugang. Als Router soll die Fritzbox7390 erstmal herhalten. Hat mehr Funktionen. Mit Dualstack muss ich mich eh erst einlesen. Mailserver und Zugriff vom Internet aus kommt später. Muss ja abgesichert werden. Sukzessive eben.   

zu 2. hab ich verlinkt sry

zu 3. denk ich auch, primär soll auch HD Material gestreamt werden. wenn das aber ein NAS von 2007 schafft, sollte das locker funzen 

zu 4. nee, will schon eine GUI haben. dann lieber noch eine Riegel RAM mehr 

zu 5. Warum?

zu6. jetzt aber

zu 7. für Vorschläge bin ich dankbar, wenn dann bitte in deutsch . english geht auch.


*Tante edith!*

Hallo jimini,

Dickes danke auch an dich!

Hab noch ein paar Sachen ergänzt im obigen Post.

Werde mir auf jeden Fall deine Links heute abend durchlesen.

Start des Projektes ist geplant am Wochenende. Dauer 2 komplette WE.

Milestones sind:

1. Hardware zusammenbauen und prüfen(30minuten)> wenn okay dann
2. einrichten server OS(4h)> wenn okay dann
3. fritzbox als router konfigurieren
4. bisheriges Netzwerk auf die fritzbox umswitchen(Pkt 3 und 4 insgesamt 3h)>wenn okay dann
3. fritzbox als router konfigurieren>wenn okay dann
5. server ins netzwerk einbinden(4h...Anfänger)und prüfen
6. überspielen der Daten von NAS und externen HDDs auf Server(1 NAcht^^)
7. testen...

Mail und Druckserver sind extra. Dafür plan ich ein drittes WE. Hab ja auch noch ein Privatleben und eine Frau. Achja...arbeiten muss ich auch^^.


----------



## Jimini (29. Oktober 2014)

Es ist natürlich sinnvoll, insbesondere den Zeitaufwand großzügig zu kalkulieren. Aber rechne ruhig damit, dass du für 1-5 keine 12 Stunden brauchst 
Um das ein bisschen feiner zu granulieren:
1. Zusammenbau (achte auf sauber verlegte Kabel, dass dir nicht irgendwann plötzlich ein Lüfter blockiert)
2. grober Test, ggf. Einspielen von BIOS- / UEFI-Updates
3. Anpassen des BIOS / UEFI (v.a. Deaktivieren von nicht benötigten Features wie Sound und Serial Port, Aktivieren von SMART)
4. Installation des Betriebssystems (mach' dir vorher Gedanken über die Partitionierung, ggf. RAID etc.)
5. erstes Booten des Betriebssystems, Konfiguration (feste IP-Adresse, SSH-Server)
usw.

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn du spätestens eine Stunde nach dem Zusammenbau zum ersten Mal dein neues System hochfahren lässt 

MfG Jimini


----------



## 8ykrid (29. Oktober 2014)

Hi Jimini,

danke an dieser Stelle.

Ja hab da sehr grosszügig kalkuliert^^. Aber sicher ist sicher. Hab da schon meine Erfahrungen gemacht bei Installationen und Zusammenbau.

Raid kommt eher nicht in Frage. hab das mal durch-gedacht und bin mir sicher das 60-70 mb/sec reichen. Datensicherheit hast mit einem Raid, in dem Fall wäre es 5 gewesen eh nicht. 

Auch ist das dann immer so eine Sache mit Raid 5. Ich hab mich mal durch die Problemthreads gearbeitet...Nein danke.

Des weiteren wäre dann eine andere Hardware konfig nötig. Die wesentlich mehr kostet. Warum soll ich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen wenn eine Zwille meinen Anforderungen genügt

Das Geld geht lieber in storage. 

Partionierung:

Ich dachte an eine Systemplatte(30-40Gb grosse SSD) oder sogar nur an einen Stick? 16Gb sollten eigentlich sogar reichen.
Die restlichen Partitionen sind Dokumente(Arbeit/Finanzen etc.) Fotografie, Filme, Musik, andere Dateien.

Gesichert wird auch nur partition doc und eine Systemabbild werde ich erstellen. Der Rest ist unwichtig.

Das ganze geht verschlüsselt auch noch in eine cloud. Wenn es die NSA lesen dann soll sie^^


----------



## TroaX (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich als Unitymedia-Kunde empfehle dir, wenn du das Ding ans Internet bringen möchtest, erst einmal zu testen, ob ein Port-Forwarding auf eine Netzinterne IP funktioniert. Das setzt natürlich Dual-Stack vorraus. Allerdings hat auch Unitimedia Anschlüsse mit Single-Stack (IPv6), die mit einem CGN (Carrier-Grade NAT) ins globale IPv4 angebunden sind. Das wird meistens dann gemacht, um mehrere Anschlüsse über eine v4 nach außen zu routen. Dadurch werden nur blöderweise die Forwardings im eigenen Router komplett nutzlos und das Routing im CGN ist von einem selbst nicht änderbar. Wenn das ganze im Single läuft, wirst du wohl oder übel mit dem Server nur nach draußen telefonieren können.


----------

